# Well, now I'm a griller!



## Woodman1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Got bored today. Went to Home Depot and got one of each of these! Charring some vac sealed smoked chix halves from August tonight. Great fun! Paid $129 (it's Gold.) Did I get screwed? Wood

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandin ... share&Ux=0


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 26, 2005)

=D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 26, 2005)

So it's not too cold to grill but too cold to smoke?  What am I missing?  #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> So it's not too cold to grill but too cold to smoke?  What am I missing?  #-o



Grilling is shorter? and hotter? hello?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 26, 2005)

It's my favorite cooking tool.  Like it better than my wsm.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 26, 2005)

Good buy Woody, I've had the same one for two years, you'll love it. Pretty easy to control temps also with the bottom vent.


----------



## txpgapro (Nov 26, 2005)

Very good buy! Very good price!  Normally $185!


----------



## Finney (Nov 27, 2005)

If it's a 22 1/2" (which it looks like it is), then it's a good deal. :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 28, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I'll give you ten bucks for that chair that it's sitting next to! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



Yeah, it's real 60's ain't it? That's why it is in the garage!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 28, 2005)

Is that an artifical tree I saw???? Thats not real Christmas with 1 of those things, ya know!


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Is that an artifical tree I saw???? Thats not real Christmas with 1 of those things, ya know!



I know, and I don't have to buy _real_ presents!


----------



## Griff (Nov 28, 2005)

I couldn't help notice Woodman's pic of his new grill and Bruce's thread in also in this forum -- "Weber Kettle Assembly Question". 

Woody, it would appear that your wheels are incorrectly configured. For what it's worth, it also appears that mine have been incorrectly configured for twenty years.

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2005)

Exactly why I asked Griff!! My vent control and ash can cleaner rod are on the left side of the front leg, not the right side.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 29, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Exactly why I asked Griff!! My vent control and ash can cleaner rod are on the left side of the front leg, not the right side.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:



Just look at it from the other side! #-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I fixed mine this morning lest I be off kilter!


----------

